# Hatchling Mutation



## Carmella (Apr 25, 2012)

My eggs hatched and there is one baby w/ yellow feathers and clear eyes. I don't think it's going to be a normal grey. But from what I know my female is a Lutino and my male is a white faced pied. They should only be having normal looking babies. Looking for any suggestions on what the mutation this baby may be.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Pictures would help, but if the eyes are clear (the same color as the skin) then it's probably a lutino baby and your male is split to lutino. A male who has the lutino gene can father female lutinos no matter what color the mother is, but to get a lutino male you must also have a lutino mother. You have one of those, so this baby could be either sex.


----------



## Carmella (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks. Thats what I was thinking. Here is a pic I took earlier.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yup that's a lutino baby.
Adorable by the way


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely lutino and this baby could be either gender because mom is a visual and dad is split.


----------

